# Another difficult Mothers day, 2010



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*As Many of us are aware Mothers day  is particular hard, 
compared to all the other holidays there are. *
That's because it reminds us of what we don't have, or are trying to achieve,
some of us may have been pregnant and had that chance of being a mummy taken from us to soon,
or we may even have lost our own Mothers or as in my case a Mother in law
these things make this day particular difficult for all of us 

*So how do you survive this day * 
Do you bury yourself under the duvet ? escape to the countryside with your partner
Do you face it head on with family or friends 
what will you be doing 

Whatever you do, you can either share it here or just leave a message for others 
who On this day of all days may need your loving support just a bit more than yesterday.

Thinking of _everyone here_, at FF
Who will find Mothers day Particular hard this year, 
this thread is for you on this special day 

~Dizzi~​


> Thank you for contacting me.
> I enjoyed my visit on your website!
> To read more by Rachel Keller, visit Rachel's Writings at http://www.rachelkeller.com.
> 
> ...



​

*So many months I carried you 
and I couldn't wait to see
What a wonderful little person
you would turn out to be.
I had my dreams of how it would be 
just to watch you grow.
But now those dreams are faded
Because I shall never know.
For God in His great wisdom
looked from His throne above
and saw how beautiful you were,
so He carried you away with love.
Now the rocking chair sits silent, 
and the lullabies won't be voiced.
But in heaven there's a celebration
as all of the angels rejoice.
My tears, they won't be quiet,
They low like a river roars,
And I know my life is forever changed.
To be the same no more.
I must be a special mother because I've been set apart.
Some mothers carry their children in their arms,
But I carry you in my heart.* 
Poem copyright by Beverly Tinney 
Article copyright 2000, Rachel L. Keller

​


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am adopting and hope that this time next year i will be closer to my goal of being a mummy. Feeling very tearful today...... want to be a mummy so much..

The journey from infertility to family,
someone once said,
is like taking a train ride;
Never knowing whether
you’ll reach your desired destination. 

There are plenty of stops along the ride.
And each of the passengers
makes it’s own decision
when its time to get off.

Some never need to take the train.
Others ride it for a lifetime.
But whether you reach your destination or not,
pay attention to the journey.
If you will,
as painful as it is,
it may reward you in unexpected ways.
© Ronen Divon 2000

Love this poem... but feel my goal is so far away, i am suprised at how mothers day is having such an effect on me..... so sad xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

ten years on and it still hurts, but you get thro it, smile when needed then hide to recover 
Love to all with empty arms, mummys to angels and those that are missing their own mum's


----------

